# New TLED from Philips creates 200 lumens/watt



## begreen (Apr 11, 2013)

This is pretty remarkable. It's brighter and yet cheaper to make than traditional fluorescents. Could be a game changer if they have good longevity.

“If these lights were all replaced with 200 lumen per watt LEDs, the U.S. would use around 100 terawatt less energy – saving more than $12 billion and preventing around 60 million metric tons of carbon dioxide from being released into the atmosphere.”​ 
http://stream.wsj.com/story/latest-headlines/SS-2-63399/SS-2-209424/

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/lightcommunity/trends/tled/


----------



## Laszlo (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds fantastic! Though won't go to market till 2015...


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2013)

I read that yesterday, as well.  This is a tech that I am keeping my eye on.  Sounds like a win/win.


----------



## brogsie (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Begreen. Wonder how much thet will cost.
I have all LEDs in my house. But they are expensive.
Nobody talks about the fact insects are not attracted to them. I would buy them for
that alone.


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody familiar with any outside LED's?


----------



## brogsie (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a motion light w/LED bulbs. Works great.
Also have a bulb in my porch light. No bugs.


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2013)

Brand - size?


----------



## Jean-Claude (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd like to see how recycling of this product will go. I run a neon glassblowing shop and have been hit hard by the false claims made by led makers. For example, they claim neon tubing and fluorescent lamps are hazardous waste and can't be recycled because some neon tubes and all fluorescent lamps contain a tiny droplet of mercury, the product is 100% recyclable. I store all my broken or scrap mercury units in a sealed container and they end up at a facility where the glass, mercury, phosphors and metal components are separated and eventually reclaimed. Now I should point out that neon tubes can last 20+ years if installed/processed correctly and the droplet of mercury is less than a pinhead in size, unlike when I first started in the industry and the old timers thought you needed a ball the size of a marble.

When I service an LED sign the led components can't be separated into recyclable materials and they end up in the landfill. How is this helping the planet?

LEDs have their niche markets, just wish the manufacturers would stop marketing them as the cure for all the environmental issues.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 12, 2013)

How about those LED billboards.  We have a fair number around here.  Ddistracting.  Not sure if it uses more energy than a lit up regular billboard.


----------



## brogsie (Apr 12, 2013)

Jags said:


> Brand - size?


 I will look when I get home. Not sure of the brand.


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2013)

Eeekkk...been looking online for 24W led (120w equiv).  The ecosmart reviews say "stay away".  And another from lighting science is $48.....for a light bulb.


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Ya, LEDs are still pricey, though word is that we will see a large drop in cost soon. FEIT makes a good one for outdoor spots. I think it's about $32 at Home Depot.

http://www.amazon.com/Feit-Electric-Dimmable-Weatherproof-Outdoor/dp/B00ARKIP5U/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1365782720&sr=8-6&keywords=feit led


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2013)

I like that one.  I don't think 90W (equiv) is gonna do it, though.  I would like to replace the 300w that is currently in there.  Going from 300 to 90w is gonna hurt the needed performance.  The 120 I was looking at is probably about as low as I can realistically go.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm amazed at how hot the holder can get.


----------



## btuser (Apr 12, 2013)

The comparisons are to t12 bulbs, not t8 or t5


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 12, 2013)

brogsie said:


> Thanks for sharing Begreen. Wonder how much thet will cost.
> I have all LEDs in my house. But they are expensive.
> Nobody talks about the fact insects are not attracted to them. I would buy them for
> that alone.


 
I have noticed fewer bugs (and spider webs to catch them), but still some.  Depends on the species.


----------



## jebatty (Apr 13, 2013)

> I'm amazed at how hot the holder can get.


 
I was amazed too when I got my first CFL, and the my first LED, long ago forgetting how hot incandescent bulbs get. Converting electricity to light still results in much of the electrical energy being dissipated in heat. LED's just have a lot more light and less heat per watt than other types of lighting.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought an LED for the front porch last year and I ended up returning it. I had got the highest power one that would fit in my lamp and it was much too dim. It make the 40w bulb I had in there seem like the sun.

I take it that they have worked out those issues??

I put all CFLs when bought this house in 2008, only ones I have replaced where on the back of the garage, they don't do so well with cold.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 13, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I bought an LED for the front porch last year and I ended up returning it. I had got the highest power one that would fit in my lamp and it was much too dim. It make the 40w bulb I had in there seem like the sun.
> 
> I take it that they have worked out those issues??
> 
> I put all CFLs when bought this house in 2008, only ones I have replaced where on the back of the garage, they don't do so well with cold.


 
For the last several years there were a lot of crappy ones being sold in hardware stores.  Almost no light.  Several real options now.  You need to look for lumens, The crappy bulbs are disappearing, and never have lumens listed.  I like all the Phillips edison replacements.


----------



## begreen (Apr 13, 2013)

I just got our first LED bulbs and put a couple in our kitchen pantry area. One flood and one spot, both by FEIT from HomeDepot. The light output is quite impressive, much better than I expected. Agreeing with woodgeek, don't go by wattage equivalents, look at the lumens output.


----------



## brogsie (Apr 14, 2013)

Jags said:


> Brand - size?


The spotlight is a Defiant 40 watt, equivalant to two 75 watt. The bulbs are Phillips I think 800 lumens.


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2013)

brogsie said:


> The spotlight is a Defiant 40 watt, equivalant to two 75 watt. The bulbs are Phillips I think 800 lumens.


 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> Anybody familiar with any outside LED's?


I know i can now buy work lights and some led spotlights and other fixtures with up to 1800 lumens,pretty darn bright. also home security motion lighting is starting to use them.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently bought a candelabra LED light bulb but it dont fit any of my candelabra sockets. IT seems most of the sockets are slightly larger than the led bulb, not sure whats going on?


----------



## begreen (Apr 21, 2013)

There are multiple bulb base sizes. It sounds like your bulb socket may take an intermediate screw bulb base?

http://www.gallan.cc/faq_detail/newsId=02596b40-1d45-45c2-9b7f-d21045e84f14.html


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 23, 2013)

I buy the 450 lumen bulbs from the FIRST robotics program, I really like the bulb and they use it as a fundraiser (and at $10 it is the same price or cheaper then the bulbs I can buy locally).  They have 800+ lumen bulbs now but I find the 450 to be more then enough for most use cases as the light is directional.  Good for pendant lights, porch lights, ceiling lights, etc.  Not so good for omni-directional needs like table lamps.  Have one that is on my porch ceiling (10') and does a decent job of lighting my 10x30' porch and part of my yard thanks to the directional nature.


----------



## jdp1152 (Apr 24, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I bought an LED for the front porch last year and I ended up returning it. I had got the highest power one that would fit in my lamp and it was much too dim. It make the 40w bulb I had in there seem like the sun.
> 
> I take it that they have worked out those issues??
> 
> I put all CFLs when bought this house in 2008, only ones I have replaced where on the back of the garage, they don't do so well with cold.


 
Interesting.  I've replaced two CFLs in the house that are in the 3 year old range.  The ones in my garage and front porch are still going strong.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 24, 2013)

I spoke too soon.  Had one in the bathroom over the mirror crap out a few days ago.


----------



## Jags (Apr 24, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I spoke too soon. Had one in the bathroom over the mirror crap out a few days ago.


 
Yeah, I have not had very good luck with lifespans of the CFL bulbs.  I have a ceiling fan in my cabin with 4 CFLs with the small (candelabra style) sockets.  2 of 4 have been replaced...and lets face it, a weekend cabin with limited use of lighting (always outside).  Not impressed.  I know we are trying to move forward in the world of energy consumption, but I will guarantee that I have more out of pocket costs associated to lighting with the CFL's than I would have had using standard bulbs.  I have two more at home that need replacement.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 24, 2013)

THese LEDs are getting better all the time. I bough a LED reef light for an aquarium. VERY VERY BRIGHT. I could use this thing to spot deer. ALso have a Very bright flashlight with  1 watt bulb. A 1 Watt LED light is VERY bright.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2013)

Jags said:


> Yeah, I have not had very good luck with lifespans of the CFL bulbs. I have a ceiling fan in my cabin with 4 CFLs with the small (candelabra style) sockets. 2 of 4 have been replaced...and lets face it, a weekend cabin with limited use of lighting (always outside). Not impressed. I know we are trying to move forward in the world of energy consumption, but I will guarantee that I have more out of pocket costs associated to lighting with the CFL's than I would have had using standard bulbs. I have two more at home that need replacement.


 
CFLs have done the best for us in locations that stay on for extended periods of time. We have one in our living room reading light that is going on 5 yrs now. Our kitchen recessed fixture bulbs last about 2.5 yrs of very steady use, as much as 8 hrs a day in winter. The halogens they replaced got about 2 yrs with the same usage. For lights that get frequent on/off switching or that are on only a short time I still use halogens or conventional bulbs.

FYI, I bought my first 2 pack of GE (made in china) new generation bulbs. The are halogen in a conventional bulb envelope, 100w equivalent. The first one burned out in 3 weeks, less than 5 hrs use.


----------

